# Resources > Professional Associations >  AAMG Virtual Conference June 7-11, 2021

## Mark Wamaling

From AAMG: Working in museums? Working in academia? Both? Interested in either? Want to network with others in the same boat? Come join the Association of Academic Museums & Galleries for their 2021 virtual conference, June 7-11th.

Featuring three tracks carefully curated for you to get the most out of your virtual experience; sessions, panels, and roundtables focused on Wellness & Equity; a keynote presentation by Dr. Tonya M. Matthews, Chief Executive Officer of the International African American Museum (IAAM) located in Charleston, SC; workshops on accreditation, strategic planning, coaching and life/work balance; and of course, some time for museum trivia!

Secure your spot and register today for this year's annual conference focused on #wellnessandequity and held virtually June 7-11! And calling all members, don't forget about the Professional Assistance Fund Registration--allows for free conference registration to qualified applicants!

https://www.aamg-us.org/registration2021/

----------

